
Liquid water 'lake' revealed on Mars - y0ghur7_xxx
https://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-44952710
======
yorwba
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17609327](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17609327)

